# Advice for wedding photography



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

So my big sis is getting married in August and I'm currently in charge of arranging the wedding photographer... oh the joy.

So can anybody help me out on this one? Any advice as to who to use? What kind of price I should be looking at? Things to make sure to ask while choosing who to use?

Wedding is up here in Scotland by the way!

Thanks people.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Try and seek out a personal recommendation, like most things word of mouth is far more helpful than Yellow Pages. Prices can vary drastically, shortlist a few and ask to see their portfolios, different photographers have different styles, formal, creative, quirky, pick one that both the Bride and Groom find interesting. If you have any budding amateur photographer friends, enlist their help to work alongside the pro, often guaranteed to get some magical moments, I've done this with a certain amount of success and got rewarded by getting my work published in "A Guide to Outdoor Photography" by Cathy Joseph.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Firstly times are tough so haggle, photographers are REALLY struggling ATM so make them work for your £££££.

I sort of disagree with the above, in that a pro will get seriously pissed off if he has a few amateur wannabees running around with their cameras and getting in his way, if he's pissed off you won't get the best out of him. If you can afford it then just get him to bring a "Second shooter" with him to capture the candid and spontaneous stuff while he does the formals, etc.

I find the best wedding photographers are the ones who listen to their clients. Far too many just have the attitude of "i'm a pro you will like what i provide you" so put your foot down and give him a brief as to what you want from him.

As for recommendations, don't pay too much attention to his portfolio, ask him (at short notice) to view some current albums he is putting together for current clients. After all anyone can look good when they've got time to present/prepare their best work. The true acid test is to judge them on a full album they actually give to clients, not a cherry picked selection of their best work.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Firstly times are tough so haggle, photographers are REALLY struggling ATM so make them work for your £££££.
> 
> I sort of disagree with the above, in that a pro will get seriously pissed off if he has a few amateurs wannabees running around with their cameras and getting in his way, if he's pissed off you won't get the best out of him. If you can afford it then just get him to bring a "Second shooter" with him to capture the candid and spontaneous stuff while he does the formals, etc.
> 
> ...


I accept your point to a degree. I was asked to be the sole photographer for my ex bosses daughters wedding, very flattered but didn't feel I was experienced enough for such a responsiblity, the response was "Ok we will get a pro in as long as he is happy having you snapping as well" I met the pro before the wedding and had a chat with him and told him to boot me out the way if I became a nuiscance, a really nice chap and it worked a treat, there were far more requests for my album than his:doublesho, technically inferior in so many ways but far more informal which was assisted by knowing so many of the people I was taking pictures of.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

as others have said - ask around, and see what work they have done already. 

to give you an idea - we recently paid 1,100 euros for our photographer. he was with us from 2pm till 1am. 

the album is digital (printed on the pages rather than photo stuck on) and by the looks of it, there was a few hours of photoshop to put it together. 

he also gave us 2 DVD's with every image .

very impressed with him and his work - not sure you would want to fly him out to scottland tho. 

good luck.


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

am a wedding photographer by trade. A family business been running for 23 years now. Have a look at our website and see what you think.

Good luck with your search!

www.studiorouge.co.uk


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

What kit are you planning on using?

If you really are not sure what to do,get in a pro & ask to be 2nd shooter for the
experience.

She is your big sis so get it wrong on the day & you will be gutted.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

berry-design said:


> am a wedding photographer by trade. A family business been running for 23 years now. Have a look at our website and see what you think.
> 
> Good luck with your search!
> 
> www.studiorouge.co.uk


Very impressive setup, great work :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> What kit are you planning on using?
> 
> If you really are not sure what to do,get in a pro & ask to be 2nd shooter for the
> experience.
> ...


Think you might have misunderstood matey, I'm not going to having anything to do with actually taking the photos - I'm just trying to find a photographer for the big day. My bridge camera isn't going to suffice in this situation!

Thank you for the replies everyone, much appreciated. I will probably be back on this thread with a few other enquiries so stay tuned. Thanks again!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> My bridge camera isn't going to suffice in this situation!


Not really the case I did a very big wedding with a Fuji 9500 and the couple were delighted (they are relatives and didnt want a pro photographer or the usual formal photos) The Fuji bigger bridge cameras are actuall very capable.

(now have Nikon DSLRs however!)


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> Think you might have misunderstood matey


Your right - teach me not to read properly :wall:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck I am sure you will find what you need!

Mind you when I first read you first post I thought you were the same as me and going to be taking the photos yourself?! Thats what I am doing in September - I am in charge of the wedding photography, from behind the lens, eeek!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

berry-design said:


> am a wedding photographer by trade. A family business been running for 23 years now. Have a look at our website and see what you think.
> 
> Good luck with your search!
> 
> www.studiorouge.co.uk


Having seen some of your car photos in threads by various members i won't be shy in admitting i thought your style was terrible, but your wedding gallery on your website is brilliant!


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Having seen some of your car photos in threads by various members i won't be shy in admitting i thought your style was terrible, but your wedding gallery on your website is brilliant!


Gee, thanks...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Some absolutely stunning photos there!


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Mate's wife's a pro 'tog who's had a few slots on Wedding TV, writes for PhotoPro, and is also responsible for the big I Do ReDo.

http://www.juliaboggiophotography.com/

London based, but travels, not cheap though.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

berry-design said:


> am a wedding photographer by trade. A family business been running for 23 years now. Have a look at our website and see what you think.
> 
> Good luck with your search!
> 
> www.studiorouge.co.uk


Weddings in Scotland mate, what's your thoughts on travelling? Need to know this as it's the obvious first thing that would possibly rule you out.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

JasonRS said:


> Mate's wife's a pro 'tog who's had a few slots on Wedding TV, writes for PhotoPro, and is also responsible for the big I Do ReDo.
> 
> http://www.juliaboggiophotography.com/
> 
> London based, but travels, not cheap though.


So your mate's a semi celeb of sorts after a quick glance at her biog!?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> So your mate's a semi celeb of sorts after a quick glance at her biog!?


Err, yes.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I was thinking of doing some weddings.. or, more to the point, looking for the work. 

from my end, as a half-way reasonable amateur:
- don't think about it if you've only got one body and no access to a spare. This is a one-off, you will not get a second chance.
- the time spent processing and organising is the heaviest part; I'd expect well over a thousand shots from a wedding, they need to be processed and sorted.
- you will be expected to be around and you will not take part in the celebrations as you'll be behind the cam. I've seen this at many events; the christenings and stuff are much easier if you are there purely in a professional sense.
- if you don't really know the location, I'd expect to have to scout it out (at least once, preferably with someone who knows it) to work out sun locations, possible portrait spots etc. 
- taking shots from within the party - especially if they accept you as having the cam in your hand - can lead to excellent shots, mainly because they "carry on as before", which is what you want *if* you want some atmosphere.
- the biggest issue for me is the language to organise the formal shots. 
Talk these through with the customer first.

Conversely, from the customer point of view, I'd want quite a lot for my several hundred quid, including RAWs and JPG on a disk as well as a real album of 6 x 4s and some bigger prints. 

Bret


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> Weddings in Scotland mate, what's your thoughts on travelling? Need to know this as it's the obvious first thing that would possibly rule you out.


that's no problem, we have weddings booked all over the world so not afraid of a bit of travel.


----------

